# Crested gecko - Advice on feeding during holidays



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm considering to get a couple of crested geckos. They just look so cool and so much fun !.... the only problem is how do I deal with them if I'm away for a weekend or week for example as I do like to travel a lot . I'm used to snakes and they are perfect cause they are such a low maintenance animals and they give u all the freedom I need . 
I have seen cricket mill/dispenser ... I am wondering if you just drop in the right number of crickets in the mill, would the geckos be ok for a few days? are there any other type of food that I can use that will last a few days/week? because fruit pure won't last, and the gecko diet mix I don't think will last very long either once u add the water. Are just crickets ok for a few days?
I have friends that could pop by once or twice a week, but certainly not everyday ...and of courseif I could just be totally independent would be even better ...


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Gabriel

I think if you like to travel alot you will be more tied to home with having a Crestie.

I wouldnt personally risk the crickets even in a dispenser as they can do alot of damage especially to young animals if left unsupervised.

You also need to bear in mind that they need misting everyday to keep their humidity correct. Some won't drink from water bowls so this misting is their only source of water to drink.


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

ok .. thanx ...

well for the mist ... I could by one of those machines.....

if cricket could be dangerous ... what about mealworm or waxworm?

anyone has got any other ideas?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

CGD can be left for two nights - I think thats about as good as you will get.

When we holiday we arrange for someone to mist twice a day and sort the food daily.


----------



## mmgeckos (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry to say, but all above is right. If you are gone for a week, you would need to arrange someone to come at least every other day. If it is impossible, better don't get a crestie for the sake of animal. 

Leopards geckos would be better choice, but they would need some one as well every few days.


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

One of RFUK members told me it occasionally happened to leave them for up to 4 days on their own, never had problems and they are breeding animals . He puts CGD , few extra cricket and provided with right temperature and misting machine.. they are happy . Also said that geckos are not always hungry and don't eat everyday ...


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Well at the end of the day it's up to you but personally I wouldn't do it. It's just not fair to the animal.

We have a housefull of animals and haven't had a night away in two years but that is what we're prepared to do for our pets and knew that when we got them.

I would just hate for you to get one only to decide a couple of months later that you don't have the time for it.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

As you say you like to, and do travel, why consider getting any more animals at all? Surely its the animals welfare that should be considered first? We all know that snakes can be fine, but what happens if stats go wrong etc? So even with snakes it is advisible to get someone in to check everythings ok.

As for whoever it is that said they occassionally leave them for 4 days, the important word there is "occassionally". 

Obviously it all comes down to how often you are likely to be away??


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

i do go away .. but not that much ... and i have friends that can come around ... I can assure you my geckos will be very happy ...no doubt about that ...
of course the welfare of the cresties comes first....
I just wanted to gather as much information and advice as possible for when it does happen that i'm away.....Can crested gecko owners go away for a fun weekend sometimes? I hope so .... or u have to be a recluse to own one ...... because that what it seems like from the replies I got !!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sure most crestie owners do go out and go away sometimes if they have reliable people to check on their animals regularly and know what they are doing. 

I only advised not to because you said you liked to travel alot so it sounded like you would be away alot of the time. It also depends on how often and for how long you would be away for.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I guess for me daily jobs are the misting morning and night.

I am not sure if I would trust a misting system. 

Then on top of that you have a feeding schedule, something like:

Night 1: Mix fresh CGD and put in enclosure
Night 2: same CGD from night 1
Night 3: Take CGD out, feed dusted gut loaded live food
Night 4: Mix fresh CGD
... and so on or somthing similar to this.

I think some people have a nights break also.

So there is some room to go for a night away there, but its the misting that is very important, like sweetcorn said, most cresties will get their water from the droplets.

Its definitely more demanding than your corn / royal type schedule.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have recently started 'reptile boarding'. Here is a link to my website.

www.theherphotel.co.uk

Carly


----------



## gabriel76 (Jun 2, 2009)

: victory: Great idea Gertrude!

... just a bit far for me...


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

gabriel76 said:


> : victory: Great idea Gertrude!
> 
> ... just a bit far for me...


No worries, try a search, there might be somebody closer to you.


----------

